# Weak rear springs !



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

With the dump insert and 2 yards of topsoil you dont wanna see what my truck looks like loaded  so I have to go with some helper rear springs I ran across this and it seems like the easiest way to go with the highest load capacity

what do you think ? or is there a better route for this ?

http://www.truckspring.com/products/Hellwig-Load-Pro-35-Heavy-Duty-Helper-Spring__HW3520-25300.aspx


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Air bags are the same price and wont beat you to death unloaded. Thumbs Up


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

is it as easy to install ? I dont wanna have a marathon installing anything loool 


I got a dump insert so its pretty much loaded at all times if it makes any difference 


today I over loaded so bad I went on the scale at the yard and I was


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Please post pictures of your rear leaf spring.

Did you have overload leaf spring on or you didn't order with.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

I believe I have an over load spring ( thats the one on top separated from the pack ? ) 



I will get a picture tomorrow


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*over loads*

helwig makes some good helper kits but they dont tend to fit leaf springs that are longer than 26x26 like 1987 and older trucks .
it's real hard to make them fit splitting the differance between the u-bolt plates and the spring clip straps that hold the leaves together and some times they interfee with the rear shackel .
multi feaf helpers do a good job but it's hard trying to find one long enough.plus if they hit any thing on the spring they squeak like a bandit .if you can the air bags work good if you dont have a helper leaf on top from the factory .then you have to remove it to put the bag's or multi leaf helper's on ,if you can find one long enough .
hen you can alway's go with timbren load booster,s they can give you more capicity than any amount of springs .:salute:


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

The guys at the plow shop says to use timbrens too but I am afraid the ride will be stiff 


I have a 2000 f250 4x4 with the single spring ontop 

thought about airbags but was told by the guys in the shop if you bust one loaded you are effed, how hard is it to blow a bag ? I mean today I loaded 4400lbs in the dump insert I had some gravel to spread


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

the only time you will feel any thing is when you put the load on it with timbrens ,air bags give the better ride .no matter what you do if your going to load it it will affect the ride . air bag are a maintence item timbrens put them in and forget them .


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

wild bill;1278502 said:


> the only time you will feel any thing is when you put the load on it with timbrens ,air bags give the better ride .no matter what you do if your going to load it it will affect the ride . air bag are a maintence item timbrens put them in and forget them .


I disagree. I've had air bags on my 2005 since new and routinely load the truck past 14k, with over 5k in the bed. I've never blown an air bag nor have I ever had any issues. I much prefer air-bags over the harsh ride of timbrens (until the timbrens fall out that is).

Air bags are easy to install, no need to remove the factory overload. They're bolt on; one bracket on top of the spring pack, one bracket on the side of the frame, and the bag in between. If you can use a drill, turn a wrench, and follow directions, you can install air bags. Only other tool you need is a floor jack to unload the suspension to install them.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

wizardsr;1278457 said:


> Air bags are the same price and wont beat you to death unloaded. Thumbs Up


Those are overload springs and really dont change the stock ride till you put weight in the back. They work well and I would recomend them.


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

wizardsr;1278457 said:


> Air bags are the same price and wont beat you to death unloaded. Thumbs Up


Those are overload springs and really dont change the stock ride till you put weight in the back. They work well and I would recomend them.

About The Load Pro Series
This Hellwig Helper Spring set the standard for all other aftermarket helper springs. Featuring Progressive Spring Rate and Fulltime Spring Rate design, this spring is the workhorse of the Hellwig Spring line. With the Progressive design the vehicle must be loaded and its spring compressed to activate the Hellwig Spring, therefore as the vehicles load increases the Hellwig Helper Spring progressively increases its resistance to the load. In the Fulltime design the Hellwig Spring immediately reacts to the vehicles load, therefore compressing very little as load is applied to the vehicle.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

blk90s13;1278470 said:


> The guys at the plow shop says to use timbrens too but I am afraid the ride will be stiff
> 
> I have a 2000 f250 4x4 with the single spring ontop
> 
> thought about airbags but was told by the guys in the shop if you bust one loaded you are effed, how hard is it to blow a bag ? I mean today I loaded 4400lbs in the dump insert I had some gravel to spread


I think you are overloading the GVWR for that truck


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

swtiih;1278639 said:


> I think you are overloading the GVWR for that truck


And when you get pulled over by the DOT and put on the scales,you'll know exactly how overloaded you are!


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

grandview;1278649 said:


> And when you get pulled over by the DOT and put on the scales,you'll know exactly how overloaded you are!


I know how heavy I was its scary  the truck is close to GVWR empty with a full tank of fuel


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Got a set of air bags installed two days ago and what a great investment well worth every penny


----------

